
Ask HN: Eastern european, with accent, with an invention – how to proceed? - throw_eastccent
&lt;&lt; throw away account for privacy &gt;&gt;<p>Background:
I am from an Eastern European Country. Since Im from rural parts, I have fairly thick accent and I am trying to get rid of it. But my written English is fine. And am a decent software dev.<p>Invention:
Company I worked got closed. I burnt my little savings for a year and have come up with an invention. It can help create new ecosystem of its own in the field<p>Problem now:
Now if I have to take it to next level - it has to be Bay area since the scene for startup in place I live is non-existent and not-helpful.<p>Need advise:
What should be my approach to make most of my work ? Im planning to get a job in US so that I can pursue my idea with funding. Since there is a gap at work now and Trump&#x27;s 130k salary rule - Im not getting much responses. Please advise.<p>Edit: work is purely software and it derives on several of existing technologies with combination of ML and NLP.
======
joantune
Your idea might fail for several reasons, always keep that in mind. There are
more places other than the Bay Area: Why don't you try Berlin?

Regarding the accent:
[https://www.elsanow.io/home](https://www.elsanow.io/home) :) They are based
here in Lisbon, I'm also based here and there are also lots of other startups,
some of them with Eastern European nationals.

Go on Facebook and find groups and discuss with people to get a sense of
fulfillment of what you need in another place. The US is hard to get to, but
Europe is right next to you

------
CarolineW
I get that you don't want to tell us what it is, because you're worried that
someone will just take the idea, run, and leave you with nothing.

But you need to tell us _something._ Is it software? Hardware? Does it build
on something that exists? Is it an painkiller or vitamin?[0] What would the
ideal time-scale be? How do you know there is a market?

 _Something._

[0]
[https://www.entrepreneur.com/article/230736](https://www.entrepreneur.com/article/230736)

~~~
throw_eastccent
updated a little about work.

------
mymotta
Forget the accent. Stay where you are, move to a big city in your area, and
build out your idea with focus on needs of local companies. Understand very
clearly and in a quantified way ($$) what benefits your solution can bring to
the customer. Get customers. Make them happy. THEN think about going to the
USA.

------
mymotta
Forget your accent. Move to a big city in your area. Understand how your idea
will bring cash value to your customers business(quantified value
proposition). Build your solution for these customers. Make them happy. Only
AFTER THIS, think about the USA.

